# Best NO/Creatine product?



## Maxbuilder (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys I am wondering what the best NO/Creatine product there is without going overboard on the budget. I have used regular creatine for years,which I have received great results except for the bloating. Over the last 6 months I have tried using Dymatize Expand and BSN NO-Explode, I found they worked well for me too. There are a lot of products out there, I am sure they are all simular but just wondering what anyone has experienced. Is it best to take a NO product before the workout and a creatine product after? Anything would help, Thanks.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know about best but for creatine i like to use pre load by ON pre and post work out its cheap and it works for me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont see what makes one brand better than another, as long as they all have pure creatine or CEE.

Just use Rob's brand for half the price and mix it with something.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Just use Rob's brand for half the price and mix it with something.





Works great for me.


----------



## nni (Feb 1, 2007)

cant go wrong with xceed.


----------



## Focus (Feb 1, 2007)

I've heard great things about NO-Shotgun by VPX. A good handful of friends speak very highly of it, but I have no personal experience myself.
It is a product comparable to the NO-Xplode/Superpump250 product lines... pre-workout shake.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

nni said:


> cant go wrong with xceed.



I've been using it for about a week now on a cut and it is definitely helping me push my workouts to the next level and it tastes great. Very well done Designer Sups.


----------



## nni (Feb 1, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I've been using it for about a week now on a cut and it is definitely helping me push my workouts to the next level and it tastes great. Very well done Designer Sups.



im glad you have been enjoying it.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

nni said:


> im glad you have been enjoying it.



I'm glad you recommended it.


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 1, 2007)

VPX NO Shotgun is a decent value and it gives you tons of pre-workout energy. Tastes like ass though.


----------

